# Anybody have any experience with the "key west" by Sun Bicycles?



## willbarrow81 (Jul 21, 2011)

I found it online and with my back the way it is, it might just save me some headaches! My lbs said he could get it for 399.00, its a seven speed. Looks like a big BMX! Haha! Any how if you know about it I would love some feedback! Thanks, Will.


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.sunbicycles.com/product_detail.php?short_code=Key+West&cl1=BIKE+PATH


----------



## willbarrow81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep thats the one! Im hopeing somebodys ridden it and can give me some info. None of my lbs have it, but can order it, I just want to know how it holds up to the price tag of 399.00! Im new to this type of bike and really Ive been out of the mtb game so long... I dont know much about anything anymore!! Thanks guys!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Bikes like that are worth $400 if you think they are. It's not capable of much, but I don't imagine you're buying it to ride off-road.

If I was going to buy a beach cruiser, I'd probably either look for something vintage to restore for the sake of restoring a vintage beach cruiser, or I'd go to Wal-mart or Target. Those are bad words on this forum, but for riding up and down boardwalks or sidewalks, as long as the bike had real brakes, I'd be disinclined to worry about issues like weight, or whether the bearings would hold up to getting sprayed with mud, or if the frame is strong enough for riding over rocks and roots and things.


----------



## willbarrow81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great points, I do have a 4-speed cruiser already... My grand plan is to buy a decent mtb change out the hhandle bars, seat, stem, and brake cables, shifter cables. Then Ill have a twenty something speed bmx imspired cruiser mtb! Ill be mostly in road but with some hills, and just a little trail. Thanks! Any ideas?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You're planning a pretty unusual build. My instinct is that a geared comfort bike would get you closest. I think that the closer the base bike is to a planned build, the more likely it is to be successful. Most brands make them. They're not glamorous, but ultimately it's what people do with bikes that makes them glamorous anyway.


----------



## willbarrow81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea, the more I look into it the more I see. My lbs guy said for me to buy a mtb and we would change a couple of cables, ghange the neck to a real strong bmx one, and get some strong hi-rise handelbars bmx style, and Id be sitting up, and not worrying about the bars sliding forward or backward off road. What do you think? Im 6'4" and 288lbs, thats why we want strong stuff for me. Feel free ro add ideas! Later, Will


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It would work, and be sturdier than a comfort bike.

Also consider "beginner" MTBs. This isn't true of all brands, but Trek's 3-series and 4-series bikes run to short top tubes and tall head tubes - so a more upright position out of the box.

It sounds like you like your LBS. What brands do they carry? I bet they have at least a couple MTBs that would be particularly suitable to this project, although most will be at least feasible.


----------



## willbarrow81 (Jul 21, 2011)

The one in town is ok, but a bigger one down the road is better. My local shop sells mostly jamis and fuji(?) The bigger one has more of a selection. And they are more professional, I havent ralked to them yet, because I needed to figure out how to explain it to them. The comfort/hybrid style bikes just look wimpy to me because im so big I guess. I like chunky frames and fat wide tires and rims. Its harder than I thought finding a bike for 300.00 that is upgradeable and can be driven on the street and occasional trail. Any ideas on specific makes and models close to 300.00? The add ons of course will be extra I know. I think the bmx parts will definately make the mtb cool and strong!! Thanks, please let me know some makes and models close to 300.00.


----------



## SMtundra (Apr 7, 2011)

the jamis boss looks like a big bmx, they have a coaster brake version and a 7 speed. you'd just have to change out the bars to a bmx style.


----------



## willbarrow81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool! Im going to google it in Just a min. I found a 2002 or 2003 trek 800 mountain track 21 speed mtn with no suspension at all for 175.00. Its a 19.5" cromolly steel frame, sram ibs levers, front derailler is shimano tourney, rear der is shim acera, rims 26x 1.50/559, tires 26x1.95. Thats all the info I have. Shes looking for the specs. Shes not even sure of the year, from the look and parts I figure its 02/03 hopefully newer! Is this model worth the cash? Can I upgrade it? Or should I continue to wait or pick out a newer entry level... Thanks, Will!!!


----------



## rajah35 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a Sun Men's 26 inch bike, Key West model. It's about 6 years old, and in great shape, because I've had surgery, and can't get on or off the bike anymore. You can have the bike for $200, but shipping will be extra, from Edgewater, Florida. I don't know where you live, but are you interested in buying the bike? 
rajah35 You can email me directly at [email protected]


----------

